# Microadjustment Necessary when using same lens on two bodies?



## Scarpz13 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi everyone

Thinking about swapping my backup/travel 60D body for a 70D. I see that this new camera has brought back AFMA... After remembering the hours locked up calibrating all my leses with FoCal on my 5Diii, i was wondering if this has to be done all over again with a new body?
Or will the values calculated previously be pretty accurate?
My gut is telling me i should do it all over again but im hoping some one will tell me otherwise!

The biggest improvement by far was with my 50 1.4 lens, the rest were less noticeable. 

Thanks!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes, unfortunately. The AFMA tailors a lens to an individual body.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes, you'll have to repeat. Even if you have two of the same body, you need to AFMA each lens on both, as they'll likely be different.


----------



## Scarpz13 (Aug 25, 2013)

Shoot! Kind of figured as much. 
Thanks for the replies!


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 25, 2013)

same answer as everyone else.

when you afma, you are correcting the alliance of manufacturing tolerances for both bodies and lenses. so each body can be within a certain limit and same with the lenses. if you do the math, you can find out what the exact number is for your lenses and both bodies.


----------

